# Would have been 7



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

Today would have been Kodiak's 7th Birthday. Cut short by 4 months. Such a big, robust, beautiful boy. Never would have thought he would have been taken so soon. I know I need to be grateful for the time I had him, and I am. This one time I am being a bit selfish wishing for more.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Handsome boy, way too young


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Such a good looking boy. What happened?

I don't think your being selfish, you're allowed to miss your boy everyday. I don't think we ever get over it. It just gets a little less painful as time goes by.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm sorry :-(


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Kodiak was one stunning boy! Cherish the memories..


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. What a regal looking guy he was.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. I had a run like that about 12 years ago, your grieving for the loss of one dog and lose another right on top of the first loss! 

It's pretty tough but the pain will lessen over time.

Take Care


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of Kodiak


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

So sorry you lost him.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear of you loss. I know the pain you're experiencing! It never goes away!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I know what you are feeling, my dog also died at 6, almost 3 months before his 7th birthday. 

I got lots of "My dog died when he was 15 so I know what it's like" sympathy responses but it really isn't the same. Because when they die young, you aren't just mourning for the loss of your dog, you are mourning for the loss of the future you had planned to have with your dog.

:hugs:


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry. 6 is just too young :hugs:


----------

